# My Events at the Fair



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fun Fun!! I cant wait until i can start showing. Thats a lot of events and some of them are speed events. Hopefully its not hot. Are you using only one horse?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> Fun Fun!! I cant wait until i can start showing. Thats a lot of events and some of them are speed events. Hopefully its not hot. Are you using only one horse?


more than likely it will be hot and humid...... I'll prolly have two horses, one for all the pleasure stuff, western riding, and reining, and halter...... and then I'll prolly use my mule for showmanship and speed events


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow! that's a lot of stuff! Sounds fun!

Ok, so what is "herdsmanship?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome!!  I hope it goes well.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

upnover said:


> Wow! that's a lot of stuff! Sounds fun!
> 
> Ok, so what is "herdsmanship?


pretty much scooping poop and keeping my stalls clean during the fair


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW Mlkmyour going to be doing alot of things!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah, i saw some of the other competitiors sign up sheets, and i know them really well (they aren't really horse people).......they signed up for everything, so i did too because I know that they were my only competition and i could almost definitely do better than them


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, so less than two weeks left! Yikes!

I think we've pretty much given up on the mule. So now Dukey has to do everything. I'm not sure how well we will do in anything. His left lead needs tons of work! He has problems picking it up and then when he does it is REALLY awkward. So I'm thinking I need to perfect that before I work on flying lead changes or anything.

I'm thinking that dropping reining is a good idea because Duke doesn't move fast at all, and I don't think he's even capable of doing a roll back :roll: Also, I've never seen him canter for more than a minute straight.... so I'm really thinking that not doing reining is a good idea. What do you think?

Anyway, I'm starting to get horribly nervous because this is my VERY first western show, and my first show in over 8 years!!! Luckily there for sure won't be more than 10 people competing against me, and probably less than 5 to tell you the truth...

Any advice is much appreciated!


----------

